# Travel Destinations > Australia & New Zealand >  New Zealand in September?

## Atravel

Hi everyone, all my plans are coming togeather now. I'm going to be in New Zealand in September, just wondering if Lake Tekapo is good this time of year to start with, or if im better off going to Auckland first for the weather?  Thanks .

----------


## alyssataylor1962

September should be right time to go for the New Zealand.At that time it can be a little bit warmer.The Tongariro crossing the Alps could be snow in September to review the terms before departure.Although the song is lower ends Ruapehu ski resorts usually do not hand in late October.

----------


## qualitycoupons

Have a good trip. Take more pics to sharing us.

----------


## GFI

The weather of New Zealand in September can range from cold and frosty to warm and hot and the temperature reaches approximately 18C to 11C. So you can easily enjoy over there.

----------


## mikehussy

The Tongariro Alpine crossing could have snow in September- so check the conditions before  you go.


If you want travel to Nairobi than visit here for cheap flights tickets... Flights to Nairobi from London

----------


## johan

Anytime is a great time to visit New Zealand !!- only maybe avoid school holiday times.. that's when airfares go up.

----------


## mathew999john

August-September is right time to spend vacations in New Zealand. I also plan to go for New Zealand on August end with my family. Recently I consulted with an online travel for getting some information about *special travel packages* to New-Zealand. They suggested me to purchase air tickets before a month of departs and offer heavy discount on its airfares.

----------


## Ainy

> The weather of New Zealand in September can range from cold and frosty to warm and hot and the temperature reaches approximately 18C to 11C. So you can easily enjoy over there.



You are right .

----------


## atlasequipments

Have a good trip. Take more pics to sharing us.

----------


## RaymondMcCurdy

Happy Journey dear. Stay connected.

----------


## johan

Anytime is a great time to visit New Zealand !!- only maybe avoid school holiday times.. that's when airfares go up.

----------


## mathew999john

August-September is right time to spend vacations in New Zealand. I also plan to go for New Zealand on August end with my family. Recently I consulted with an online travel for getting some information about *special travel packages* to New-Zealand. They suggested me to purchase air tickets before a month of departs and offer heavy discount on its airfares.

----------


## Ainy

> The weather of New Zealand in September can range from cold and frosty to warm and hot and the temperature reaches approximately 18C to 11C. So you can easily enjoy over there.



You are right .

----------


## atlasequipments

Have a good trip. Take more pics to sharing us.

----------


## RaymondMcCurdy

Happy Journey dear. Stay connected.

----------

